# Utah mall killer.



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I just heard that the killer in Utah at the mall was Muslim. Surprised?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Nope. 

Just another reason to have CCW permits. Whack nuts are everywhere.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I just heard another story about that on the radio, but hadn't heard that.

Even if he was, that's not a real factor in my opinion. It was still some teenage nutcase out to kill people.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Does someone have a link where they can confirm that he was a muslim...?

Here's what is being reported so far from MSNBC...



> SALT LAKE CITY - An off-duty police officer having an early Valentine's Day dinner with his wife was credited Tuesday with helping stop a rampage in a crowded shopping mall by an 18-year-old gunman who killed five people before he was cut down.
> 
> A day after the shooting, investigators struggled to figure out why a trench-coated *Sulejmen Talovic opened fire on shoppers with a supremely calm look on his face*.
> 
> ...


It should be noted that virtually all *Bosnian refugees* are Muslim.

Shotgun or strapped on suicide bomb belt in the hands of a muslim = same thing with the same results.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Who the hell cares if he is Muslim or not?! How many shooting around our country are done by Christians? How about Jews? What does it matter?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Who the hell cares if he is Muslim or not?! How many shooting around our country are done by Christians? How about Jews? What does it matter?


YEAH how about them jews that flew the planes into the towers!!!

IT MATTERS!


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Who the hell cares if he is Muslim or not?! How many shooting around our country are done by Christians? How about Jews? What does it matter?


Right now our country and most of the west is at war Radical Islam, which Osama Bin Laden declared on us in 1995. This Bosnian muslim walked into a public mall in Salt Lake City, which is 95% Mormon, and killed in cold blood 6 innocent people. Obviously it's going to take a suicide bomb belt to wake people up. Rather it's a muslim with a suicide bomb belt or a shotgun with a backpack full of ammo, they both have the same effect. In the United States, Christians and Jews aren't targeting muslims and killing them in cold blood. That's the difference. Most shootings and murders that occur in the US are random acts of violence, most of them I'm sure aren't carried out church going people. That's the difference. This guy prepared himself for cold blooded mass murder.

In the past 12 months there have been 3 different occasions where a muslim has targeted innocents in this country, with the hope of carrying out mass murder.

#1. Muslim opens fire in a Jewish center (1 killed, 5 wounded) News Link

#2. Muslim targets crowd of college students in North Carolina by running over them with a SUV. (5 wounded/hurt) News Link

#3. Muslim walks into a crowded mall with a shotgun, pistol and backpack full of ammo , opens fire and kills 6 people in cold blood. 3 more wounded.
http://www.newsday.com/news/nationw...7775.story?coll=ny-leadnationalnews-headlines


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

js said:


> #1. Muslim opens fire in a Jewish center (1 killed, 5 wounded) News Link
> 
> #2. Muslim targets crowd of college students in North Carolina by running over them with a SUV. (5 wounded/hurt) News Link
> 
> ...


My point is that every day, people of all races commit murder across our country. Remember those snipers in DC a few years back that went around killing people? They were white Christians, armed to kill! What about all the recent school shootings? There are numerous other examples out there. More and more come in every day of ordinary, Caucasian citizens killing someone. Not just Muslims kill people believe it or not. To be quite honest, I don't like the direction this site is going. True we are at war with a Muslim nation (and I can understand the contempt for the people harming our troops) but come on folks! Get a frickin clue! There are millions of Muslims around the world. Do you think they are all murderers? I hate all this bigotry that you guys are spewing. Not all Muslims are bad, and it is ignorant to think otherwise.

Let me ask you guys something. Say on the news you see some guy, Caucasian male that lives in the suburbs, load up some guns and head to a mall. Once there he opens fire, killing 5 people.

Now you see on the news a man who is Muslim. One day he loads up with weapons and ammo and heads out to a local shopping center. He unloads on the patrons, killing 5.

Which of these news stories would anger you the most? Which do you think would focus more on race? How many people do you think would say "figures, he is Muslim." This BS is by the book racial profiling and bigotry. Clear and simple.

I do not condone any action of hate committed by any person, of any race. I do believe in seeing people on an individual basis. I don't label such a large group because of the action of a few. Perhaps I am just crazy...

One thing to think about is our history. Look back to WW2 when we were fighting Japan. There was so much discrimination of the Japanese American citizens that it is disgusting. I think we all know some older person that still holds a grudge over the "Japs." We usually see this and laugh and think how much tolerant we are today. Perhaps we have not come as far as we think

I'm out... Flame on!


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> My point is that every day, people of all races commit murder across our country. Remember those snipers in DC a few years back that went around killing people? They were white Christians, armed to kill! What about all the recent school shootings? There are numerous other examples out there. More and more come in every day of ordinary, Caucasian citizens killing someone. Not just Muslims kill people believe it or not. To be quite honest, I don't like the direction this site is going. True we are at war with a Muslim nation (and I can understand the contempt for the people harming our troops) but come on folks! Get a frickin clue! There are millions of Muslims around the world. Do you think they are all murderers? I hate all this bigotry that you guys are spewing. Not all Muslims are bad, and it is ignorant to think otherwise.
> 
> Let me ask you guys something. Say on the news you see some guy, Caucasian male that lives in the suburbs, load up some guns and head to a mall. Once there he opens fire, killing 5 people.
> 
> ...


All good points gunut and well taken.

Everything about muslims that I've posted in this section of the site have come from posted news articles from around the world, from news media sources... I'm not making this shit up. If I'm a bigot, than I guess MSNBC, CNN, USAToday, BBC News, etc. are as well.

Just to clarify one of your points... The 2 DC shipers... well, they were black and one was a muslim. (John Allen Muhammad)

But you are right, murders happen everyday and all races and peoples commit them. There is no denying that, and unfortunately it will continue...

Now, the number game... There are 1.79 billion, not millions, of muslims on the planet and you're absolutely right... they are not all cold blooded killers. They are not the ones that I'm "flaming" about.

But, it's estimated that 1% of the 1.79 billion are "radicalized"... That's over a million strong. Over a million that want to kill you and me. It's that simple... Over a million radical muslims want me and you dead.

As for WWII, my grandfather fought in Europe and fought against the Germans. He didn't "Hate" all germans, but he disliked a shitload... He also told me many, many stories about Nazi Germany and the mindset that went along Nazism... Let me tell you something, the same thing is forming with Radical Islam right now, before our very eyes. All you need to do is find a WWII veteran who fought in Europe and ask him for yourself. Or, watch the video clip below... From CNN...






As for "racial profiling"... Well, I'm sorry you feel like there is racial profiling going on here, but since 99.9999999999% of terrorism around the globe is being committed by.....well, muslims... It's kind of hard not to. Hell, there's a TV show called *"24"* that focuses soley on radical muslims trying their best to kill us all. Why...? Because it's a reality that they are!

Just a reminder...






and one final note, We are at war with Radical Islam, period. The Bosnian muslim who walked into a mall and murdered 6 people was a soldier of radical Islam, just like any soldier on a battlefield. My grandfather told me once that "when you're in a war, it's about loyalties and where they lie." Until the "nice" muslims make a stand against the "bad" muslims and take their religion back, I will be skeptical of all muslims. That's not ignorance... it's intelligence.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I agree w/ gunut...

Sorry...

This was not a group of muslims that did this - It was one guy. There are workplace shootings where people flip out all the time. There was another mall shooting not that long ago. There are school shootings all the time.

This was one crazy guy. The fact that he was a muslim doesn't matter.

Lets just say the previous mall shooter was a protestant. Would everyone be yelling down with the protestants? I don't think so.

Dangerous water U guys are threading...


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I agree w/ gunut...
> 
> Sorry...
> 
> ...


Gunut made valid points, no doubt about it. We'll just pretend that radical muslims don't want to kill us and we should not place blame on a group that is known to cause mass murder on a daily basis... Hell, it worked great before 9/11. I guess it will make more of a difference when they start wearing suicide bomb belts, like in Israel and London.

Ok, I'm going back to pretending... no more muslim bashing... I'll just have to watch *24* to get my fix... :smt023 of course, that show just makes me more angry... I guess I'll just have to watch American Idol...


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

js said:


> Gunut made valid points, no doubt about it. We'll just pretend that radical muslims don't want to kill us and we should not place blame on a group that is known to cause mass murder on a daily basis... Hell, it worked great before 9/11. I guess it will make more of a difference when they start wearing suicide bomb belts, like in Israel and London.
> 
> Ok, I'm going back to pretending... no more muslim bashing... I'll just have to watch *24* to get my fix... :smt023 of course, that show just makes me more angry... I guess I'll just have to watch American Idol...


:smt023 :smt023 :smt023

The muslim religion is a religion of violence and murder. That has been proven time and time again. Anyone who thinks other wise is kidding themselves.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm closing this thread... We don't want to offend anyone. They may put a Jihad on us... derka, derka, derka! 











More discussion over at AR15.com ---> http://www.ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b=1&f=5&t=546963


----------

